# Find a log book



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, can anyone tell me where to get a log book for recording my blood glucose levels  pease.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2017)

What is your meter you might be able to order from the companys website, I think you can also buy them online, you can search online and get ones to print and download too x


----------



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Prob be better to download , the cheapest one I've found on line is about £7 which I thought was a bit expensive, I was given my first one so I'm obviously not going to get another free be lol. Thankyou for your advice .


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2017)

Were you given your meter by the surgery, what kind is it? x


----------



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Yes I was, it's a AgaMatrix.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's a link to a cheaper one if you cant download and print https://homehealth-uk.com/all-produ...ing-diaries/?gclid=CL-oocrIx9MCFQZAGwod7n4EDw x


----------



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 28, 2017)

Hmmm sorry ive had a look at their site and they don't seem to do log books, sorry x


----------



## grovesy (Apr 28, 2017)

Most meter companies used to do them and would send you them free.


----------



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm sorry ive had a look at their site and they don't seem to do log books, sorry x


Hya, yes they do, I have just ordered two. Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Apr 28, 2017)

I just use an ordinary notebook. I note the time, BG readings, what I've eaten/drunk, and carbs(and for me the amount of insulin taken).


----------



## June Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Most meter companies used to do them and would send you them free.


Haven't been able to find any free ones, I sound really tight don't i lol.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 28, 2017)

June Mary said:


> Haven't been able to find any free ones, I sound really tight don't i lol.


Diabetic Nurses used often have stocks too. 
I now use a phone app.


----------



## malturn (Apr 28, 2017)

Try Sanofi diabetes care on 08000352525 I always get mine from them, and they are free and last a year.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 28, 2017)

June Mary said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me where to get a log book for recording my blood glucose levels  pease.


Amazon do log books With wee boxes for readings, not sure if they are specific for sd code meters


----------



## khskel (Apr 28, 2017)

Spreadsheet for me. I find the log books too restrictive.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 28, 2017)

All the meter cos supply shedloads of logbooks to hospital diabetes clinics - before I went to an exclusively D clinic (always before it was just part of a large outpatients dept) I just used to ring One Touch or Abbot or Accu-Chek, whoevers meter I happened to have at the time - and they'd send me a couple.  I've never ever had to pay for one in my life.


----------



## Bill Stewart (Apr 28, 2017)

I too have a spreadsheet setout for what I think I will need. i.e. correction parts etc.





I add lows at the bottom showing the 3 readings needed to show control and how I got there i.e. JB +2T wee bag of haribo and 2 slice of toast. things like that
and in the cell with the low reading I will add H1 and that will relate to the readings on the base.
around the sheet I mark NR for new novarapid and L for lantus
I put the excuses around the periphery and a reference mark in the cell e.g. +moved large crate from shed to loft <- thats a low then.
the doc gets to see the sheet when I see him and I print out my diasend stuff as its nice and colourful for the docs notes and some thing to read more easily.

I am working on a simple way to collect and show other stuff like foods and insulin against bloods for upload to diasend. The system is not manual entry friendly.

I have a wrapper if anyone is interested to send an email to your clinic after you update your diasend stuff. As diasend have told me there is no API and the function will never be added to the uploader (missed opportunity on their part)


----------



## grovesy (Apr 29, 2017)

Went on to Amazon last night there were loads being sold as Diary's but we're anything from.  a fiver upwards.They also looked like a traditional diary too. Only ever used a diary for work .


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2017)

I have always got free ones from AccuChek - if you have a meter registered with them you can claim free diaries, so it's almost worth getting an Accuchek meter just to get the free diaries, even if you don't intend to use their strips on a regular basis  They might even send you a free meter if you tell them you intend to test 6 times a day, so might be worth giving them a call


----------

